# Wow just wow.



## DansHauntedHouse (Jan 21, 2014)

We have some very special costumes that we ordered from Japan several months ago. We I am pleased to announce that they will be here Monday. I can't tell you what they are but I can say that it will take more than thirty minutes just to lace them up. And no it's not corsets.


----------

